# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - file = skedar

## Davius

> File - Skedar





> File - Skedar





> File--Dosja, skedari





> File-- Skedari


File > Varg





> File-Skedar;.Ja se pse;
> Si Skedar emrohet një program i tërë;p.sh. exe.file e cila në brendësi përmban shumë pjesë;kurse pjesët përbërëse duhet të emrohen si skeda p.sh. një dokument i krijuar në Word, Works, etj.Si skeda emrohet
> edhe një dokument muzikor d.m.th.emrohet si skeda muzikore windos media file(mp3 skeda).Si skeda emrohet edhe një pjesë e një dokumenti respeketivisht programi.
> Ka edhe raste të tjera për të cilat do nevojitej një libër i tërë...Desha të them, nëse fjala File nuk përkthehet apo përdoret në mënyrë adekuate
> në të ardhmen do të kemi shumë probleme me përkthimin e programeve kompjuterike.





> File - Skedë

----------


## helios

Po *"filesystem*"? A mundemi, me një fjalë të vetme: _"filesistem"_, deri kur të biem dakord për file = _skedar/skedë_? Më pas i bie të jetë "_skedarsistem_" ose "_skedësistem_" ??? Mund të përdoret vija ndarëse në mes - , si rrjedhim "_skedar-sistem_", "_skedë-sistem_" ?

Po ashtu, sa i përket *"file"*, nga faqja e përkthyesit të Mozilla Firefox në Shqip, mund të lexoni sqarimin për zgjedhjen e tij:




> III. Përkthimi i termit File me Kartelë është bërë duke pasur në mendje një ngrehinë të qëndrueshme përkthimesh, jo duke pasur në mendje një program të vetëm.
> Të përkthyerit e tij si Skedë, bllokon, në rastin e FF, përkthimin e Tab. Skedë është përkthim i një përkthimi, dhe dihet që sa më shumë përkthime të përkthimit të përkthimit...të ketë, aq më shumë i largohesh origjinalit. (Për ata që mund të mos ta dinë ende, Skedë është përkthimi në Shqip i termit frëng Fiche, dhe Skedar i atij Fichier. Edhe këtu, punë e tyre pse e përkthyen kështu, e pse nuk menduan që do t'u hapnin punë shqiptarëve më vonë...)

----------


## Borix

U be kjo puna e perkthimeve (e.g. file=kartele) si kur jemi tek pesa...

----------


## edspace

Mendoj se File duhet përkthyer *Skedar* dhe nuk duhet të dallojmë midis fjalëve skedar dhe skedë sepse, ndryshe nga dokumentet fizike, në dokumentet dixhitale/kompjuterike është vështirë të dallosh një skedar nga një skedë. Në anglisht përdoret vetëm fjala File dhe në shqip duhet të përdorim vetëm fjalën Skedar. 

Në botën fizike është e lehtë të dallosh një apo më shumë skeda si përbërëse të një skedari sepse mund t'i shohësh dhe prekësh, por në botën dixhitale të kompjuterit është vështirë të kuptosh nëse një skedar është i përbërë nga një apo më shumë skeda. Për shembull, një këngë MP3, mund të duket si një skedë e vetme për një përdorues të zakonshëm, por një programues mund të argumentojë se edhe skedari MP3 përbëhet nga disa skeda: skeda e informacionit të këngës/artistit, dhe skeda e zërit. Argumente të ngjashme mund të bëhen edhe për dokumente të tjerë. Atëherë, dallimi midis përdorimit të fjalës skedë apo skedar varet nga njohuria teknike e përdoruesit; një grup programuesish mund të dallonin midis skedarit dhe skedës, ndërsa për një person të zakonshëm të gjithë dokumentet janë skedarë. Nëse mund të bëjmë një analogji me fushën e mjekësisë, një mjek do thoshte "kirurgu përdori bisturinë" ndërsa një person i zakonshëm do thoshte "doktori përdori thikën". 

Në anglisht, të paktën në Amerikë, nuk ka dallim midis fjalëve skedar dhe skedë; fjala _file_ përdoret për çdo dokument, fizik apo dixhital, pa marrë parasysh përmbajtjen apo përbërjen e dokumentit. Për shembull, kur shkon tek doktori, ai thotë: "ja të shikoj file-n tënd" edhe pse file në të vërtetë mund të jetë një dosje me disa kartela. Në kompjuter, fjala file përdoret si për një dokument me tekst (Text File), ashtu edhe për një dokument të kompresuar/ngjeshur (Zip File), edhe pse ky i dyti mund të përbëhet nga disa File. Pra, në anglisht nuk ekziston dallimi midis skedës dhe skedarit, të paktën jo për përdoruesit e zakonshëm. 

Duke u bazuar mbi argumentet e mësipërme, jam i mendimit që përkthimi më i përshtatshëm i fjalës *File është Skedar*. Fjala *skedë* mund të përdoret përbrenda një grupi të specializuar teknik (programues) për t'iu referuar pjesëve të një skedari (pages, frames, blocks), por për publikun e gjerë dhe për softueret e zakonshme, kudo që në anglisht përdoret File, në shqip duhet të përdorim Skedar. 

--- 

Nuk jam dakort me përkthimin e File si Kartelë. 
Kartelë është një përkthim i saktë i fjalës File për fushën e mjekësisë, por jo për fushën e informatikës. Kartela për mua nënkupton një dokument me informacion të veçantë, ndërsa skedari është gjithëpërfshirës për një dokument me çfarëdo lloji të dhënash. Mendoj se kartela i afrohet më shumë fjalës skedë. Duke vazhduar shembullin e mësipërm, mund të themi se skedari MP3 përbëhet nga një kartelë me informacionin e këngës, dhe një skedë me të dhënat e zërit.

---

Po hap tema të reja për përkthimin e file-system dhe tab.

----------


## BesmirG

Kete zor s'e do e pranoj ndonjehere. Perkthimi me i sakte, mendoj une, eshte "skedë".

Fjalori thote, per "skedar":

1. Tërësia e skedave të plotësuara me të dhëna të ndryshme dhe të renditura sipas një kriteri të caktuar në kuti e rafte.
2. Raft me kuti të gjata ose një kuti ku ruhen skedat.

Kurse per "skede":

1. Fletë e vogël katrore që mbushet me të dhëna të ndryshme dhe që vendoset së bashku me të tjerat sipas një rendi të caktuar për t'u gjetur lehtë në një kuti a në një kartotekë.

Pra, "skeda" eshte diçka qe mbushet me informacion, tamam si "file", kurse skedari eshte si rafti i ketyre skedave, pra eshte diçka me e madhe, si nje dosje me rend te caktuar.

Ne gjithe perkthimet e mia "file" e bej "skedë".

Se harrova: nese shkoni ne biblioteken e madhe ketu ne Tirane do te vereni perdorimin e fjales "skeda". Dhe e dini kush eshte: eshte i gjithe ai vendi apo rafti qe permban letrat e vogla me titujt e librave.

----------


## edspace

Siç e shpjegova edhe më lart, fjala File në anglisht përdoret lirshëm për t'iu referuar një skedari, apo një skede të vetme. 

Në një skedar biblioteke është e lehtë te dallosh skedat, sepse mund t'i shfletosh, t'i prekësh, e ti rendisësh, ndërsa në kompjuter këto veprime i kryen aplikacioni, prandaj përdoruesi nuk ka dije për skedat që përmban një skedar. Për shembull, skedarët ZIP, RAR, ACE, ISO, IMG, BIN e plot të tjerë përmbajnë skedarë të tjerë përbrenda, prandaj në këto raste përdorimi i fjalës Skedë, sipas kuptimit të skedës në bibliotekë do ishte i gabuar. 

Përsëris edhe njëherë që në anglisht nuk ka dallim midis një Text File dhe Zip File. Mendoj se edhe ne duhet të thjeshtësojmë përkthimin, duke përdorur vetëm fjalën skedar. 

Një argument tjetër për përdorimin e fjalës skedar janë veprimet e menysë File:  
File > Open, File > Close. Këto veprime përshtaten më së miri me veprimet që kryen në një bibliotekë: hap skedarin, mbyll skedarin, prandaj përkthimi i menysë në shqip duhet të jetë: Skedar > Hap, Skedar > Mbyll. Në të kundërt, skedat as hapen, e as mbyllen, por lexohen. Të njëjtën gjë bëjnë edhe aplikacionet në sfond. Windows Media Player, hap Skedarin MP3, lexon skedën e titullit/artistit, dhe luan skedën e zërit. 

Për më tepër, kam vënë re se fjala skedar është më e përdorur. Në Windows XP, Vista, e shumë programe të tjerë, File është përkthyer si *Skedar*.

----------


## eldushka

Per mua, fjala skedar do te qe perkthimi i duhur per fjalen "folder", pra bashkesine e skedave.  Ndersa skede, do te qe me i pershtatshem nga sensi per fjalen file. Te pakten nga alternativat e parashtruara ketu, fjala skede me duket fjala me e pershtatshme per "file".

----------


## muhedin46

File ,Filé apo Fail !  Me duket se keta programuesit e kompjuterave po "bajne hajgare me ne":yahoo!  ik mor jahu!   Filé! Gjyshet dhe nenat tona,qe thurin triko,e dine ç'do me thene;A mos do pyetur dhe ato!?

----------


## Elian70

file --> dokument

----------

